# Forum Podcasts



## Bradc314

I think I understand some of the rational behind restricting third party forum related things such as podcasts, but I, for one, am sad that it has to be this way. Restricting such content on the forum (which in turn discourages the very production of the content) limits the scope of the community here, and that is truly a shame.

It is too bad that some sort of guidline or compromise could not have been found that would allow the continuation of a really neat facet of our group.


----------



## Chapper1

I am interested in your comments, and would like to subscibe to your newsletter.

Well said, BradC314!!


----------



## dirtypacman

I agree Forum podcasts should be allowed or atleast a stick to an outside download site would be reasonable that could be updated.


----------



## David Bott

Hi... 

The issue was the podcasts where using the name here and came off as something endorsed by this site. Seeing we do not produce the shows, we can not allow for it to be marketed as a TC podcast or any like there of. This got further into the mix when thread were started to join the podcast thus again come off as something from this site. 

This in no way "limits the scope of the community". But is an action needed to be taken when an impression is formed based on the contact and the marketing of the show. This holds true for anything that may care to be produced under the name of this site when the content is not controlled by the name being used. 

I just need to be careful based on the size and reach of this site. When you have something that sees over 1.1 million unique visitors a month, you also may take concern.  

So, want to do something...Come up with a PodCast show outline I can endorse. I would be happy to chat on it.


----------



## Bradc314

Like I said, I completely understand where you're coming from David, and you're absolutely right. It's just a shame that *both* parties (probably with emphasis on the podcast producer in the example I'm thinking of) didn't strive harder to come to a compromise that satisfied both sides that not only allowed the podcast to continue, but preserved the *desire  *to produce (record, edit, publish) the podcast as well.


----------



## Turtleboy

David, I understand and respect your position on this, especially if it's called a "TCF Podcast." 

But if Thaed just does "Thaed's podcast," and posts a link and thread about it? Or if the the Dallas guys do a "Dallas lunch podcast." I'm sure there is some way they can make it absolutely clear that it is their own work, and has nothing to do with the forum, right?


----------



## David Bott

Correct. But please remember, based on the content of the show, I may not care for it to be linked to from this site just like any other site, image, contect, etc.


----------



## cheerdude

David,

This may be a stupid question - but what is your definition to something being "linked" here? For example...

Let's say that I create a podcast that does not have TCF mentioned in the title or description. I put it up on a separate web page or one the main podcast directories (like Podcast Alley or even iTunes). I then create a thread (or in my signature) about the podcast and let people know the name and where you can find it to subscribe.

If I don't create a link to directly go to the podcast page ... would that be consider "ok" ? BTW, I am not creating one (at this time) ... just wondered what the rules cover.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## justapixel

cheerdude said:


> I then create a thread (or in my signature) about the podcast and let people know the name and where you can find it to subscribe.


We do have rules about creating threads to drive traffic to your site, blog, etc., and have for years. It's for obvious reasons - TC is a major site and people come here simply to do that. You can put a discrete link or notification in your signature. I think we have one thread that compiles all the blogs people have somewhere, and you can probably add podcasts to that, but I'll leave that up to David.

I think his concern is having objectionable content linked to from here, either in a blog, podcast or a website, which is why he's fairly strict about links. And, even if it's not a direct link, but just a url or something, if it's got content that reflects badly on TC, we aren't going to allow it.. As long as the content isn't anything against the rules, you should be fine. If it contains porn, or discussions of theft of service or something, then it's not going to fly.

I don't want to speak for David, so be aware he may say something a bit different, but this is MY understanding.


----------



## Bryanmc

All that seems fair Ann, I'd just like to know which podcasts violated those terms.

What's hard for me is you do something because you love the community (and I LOVE this place) and then you get slapped for it.


----------



## David Bott

"I'd just like to know which podcasts violated those terms." 

As stated, they were referenced as being a TC thing and as such came off that we endorsed it. 

This is not hard. We can not allow for the name to be used or any hint of an association for we do not make the content. We will not allow any material to be linked, podcast or otherwise, that can be deemed in bad taste for this family type site. (It has always been this way.) 

Thanks


----------



## Bryanmc

David Bott said:


> "I'd just like to know which podcasts violated those terms."
> 
> As stated, they were referenced as being a TC thing and as such came off that we endorsed it.
> 
> This is not hard. We can not allow for the name to be used or any hint of an association for we do not make the content. We will not allow any material to be linked, podcast or otherwise, that can be deemed in bad taste for this family type site. (It has always been this way.)
> 
> Thanks


Ok, but what defines that? Seriously, I want to play by the rules.

If there's no mention of it in the title of the podcast, and there's no mention of it in the description, is that enough?

I'm honestly interested if you've watched or listened to the podcasts in question. We *don't* come off as a TC podcast. We hardly even mention the forum. It's simply made up of people from the forum, but it's *not* a podcast about the forum.

Honestly, it's soooooo much tamer than many of the meets that are MUCH more associated with the forum than the podcast. At least the Lunch one.

It seems to me like this is a no win situations for us. If it's about the forum, we can't do it. If it's not about the forum we're not allowed to promote it here.

I don't know your perspective on me personally, but I never do ANYTHING that's to the detriment of this forum. Anything I do is to try to benefit the forum. That's what you do for things that are meaningful to you.

I just don't know what to say or what to do. I felt like I got kicked in the stomach when I got the message to stop. I'm really quite down about the entire thing. Yeah, this place means that much to me. If that makes me a loser with no life, so be it.

But, because the good of the forum is of the highest importance to me I will do whatever it is I'm asked.


----------



## StanSimmons

David Bott said:


> "I'd just like to know which podcasts violated those terms."
> 
> As stated, they were referenced as being a TC thing and as such came off that we endorsed it.
> 
> This is not hard. We can not allow for the name to be used or any hint of an association for we do not make the content. We will not allow any material to be linked, podcast or otherwise, that can be deemed in bad taste for this family type site. (It has always been this way.)
> 
> Thanks


I don't see anywhere that BryanMC has violated even the spirit of what you state above in his podcasts.

As far as I can tell, his podcasts are not directly linked anywhere in TCF. The only links that I have found are links to a webpage that has seperate links to the podcasts.

I've watched all of his podcasts, and Bryan is a bit of a prude. He has beeped out stuff I would have left in. I don't think you have any worry of him not having a "family" show for his lunch podcasts.


----------



## justapixel

I wouldn't ever worry about anything Bryan did breaking the rules or spirit of the forum. 

I think David was doing a general sweep of podcasts, since they seem to be proliferating. It's time to address the issue, and I don't think he was singling anybody out, although I'm sure it feels like that. The problem is using the TiVoCommunity name - making it seem like it is endorced by TiVoCommunity, Inc. 

Bryan, you have your own company. Surely you don't want somebody else to use your company name in an unauthorized podcast where you don't have control over the content or the discussions, and point to your company while they do it. 

Like I said above, call it "Bryan's Lunch Podcast" or whatever, and put it in the signature, and that will be fine. Now, if somebody does that and the podcast has obscene content (and I know Bryan won't do that) then we will remove the signature and remind the person that linking to content like that is unacceptable.

It doesn't have to have the TC name it in - those of us on the forum who know and love you, Bryan, are going to watch it regardless. 

This whole thing is only about taking the references to TC out. That's it.


----------



## Bryanmc

justapixel said:


> I wouldn't ever worry about anything Bryan did breaking the rules or spirit of the forum.
> 
> I think David was doing a general sweep of podcasts, since they seem to be proliferating. It's time to address the issue, and I don't think he was singling anybody out, although I'm sure it feels like that. The problem is using the TiVoCommunity name - making it seem like it is endorced by TiVoCommunity, Inc.
> 
> Bryan, you have your own company. Surely you don't want somebody else to use your company name in an unauthorized podcast where you don't have control over the content or the discussions, and point to your company while they do it.
> 
> Like I said above, call it "Bryan's Lunch Podcast" or whatever, and put it in the signature, and that will be fine. Now, if somebody does that and the podcast has obscene content (and I know Bryan won't do that) then we will remove the signature and remind the person that linking to content like that is unacceptable.
> 
> It doesn't have to have the TC name it in - those of us on the forum who know and love you, Bryan, are going to watch it regardless.
> 
> This whole thing is only about taking the references to TC out. That's it.


But ours never, ever had TC in the title.

It's *always* been called *Thursday Lunch*. Look it up in iTunes, that's the name of it.

Yet, I was still asked to stop it.

I don't disagree with David's position at all on not allowing podcasts to contain any mention of the forum in their title. I think that's a wise thing to do. I've never argued that point. My entire line of questioning has been that I'm hearing the reasons why podcasts have been banned and I can't find that we broke any of those.

I'm just confused about the entire thing.


----------



## Gunnyman

I think Bryan just got caught in a very wide net.


----------



## David Bott

On Bryan issue...On the page for your podcast you listed TiVo Community Forum and the members their of as a gathering. Thus it could have come off as "Hey, join me and TiVo Community for this podcast".

_"Join the folks of the TiVo Community Forum for their weekly lunch as they eat buffalo and speak nerd." _

You even mentioned you shut down the podcast because of this site asked you to. (Not the case though and you know that.) You where asked not to use the name and make posts about it based on the site name use. SIMPLE AS THAT. Seeing you then posted on the site that it was closed down because we asked you to...then I guess it really was just for TCF only.

I clearly told you the reason via PM. I even told you you could have it in your signature as your show. But understand, not just you, but anyone who may have such a link to something that does not fit in with the ideals of this site, we ask it kindly to be removed. If it is a general show...Go for it...Have Fun. Talk about it in a thread. (for it is in good fun) But please be so kind to be careful not to tie it into the site. Hell. I would even be on the show via phone if you have such a connection.

Want to talk about issues...I run a large podcast with over 40,000 listeners. I need to be REAL CAREFUL on what is side in that show.


----------



## Bryanmc

David Bott said:


> On Bryan issue...On the page for your podcast you listed TiVo Community Forum and the members their of as a gathering. Thus it could have come off as "Hey, join me and TiVo Community for this podcast".
> 
> _"Join the folks of the TiVo Community Forum for their weekly lunch as they eat buffalo and speak nerd." _


Yes, that was on the web page. Remember, when we started this it was because we were proud about the forum and this was meant as something _for_ the forum, not against it. That phrase was changed the instant I got the PM from asking not to reference TC.



David Bott said:


> You even mentioned you shut down the podcast because of this site asked you to. (Not the case though and you know that.) You where asked not to use the name and make posts about it based on the site name use. SIMPLE AS THAT. Seeing you then posted on the site that it was closed down because we asked you to...then I guess it really was just for TCF only.


Well, yeah. It was for TC members. I've said that many times. This podcast was for the forum to enjoy. Who in the world would care about this except for people on the forum? It's a bunch of guys sitting around eating burgers! 

Asking that I not "offer another one" to the forum meant to me that I needed to stop.



David Bott said:


> I clearly told you the reason via PM. I even told you you could have it in your signature as your show. But understand, not just you, but anyone who may have such a link to something that does not fit in with the ideals of this site, we ask it kindly to be removed. If it is a general show...Go for it...Have Fun. Talk about it in a thread. (for it is in good fun) But please be so kind to be careful not to tie it into the site. Hell. I would even be on the show via phone if you have such a connection.


Ok, we've got a show that I think fits in with the ideals of this site. Again, have you watched any? There's nothing in there that wouldn't be appropriate in any of the forums here, and if there is questionable content, I remove it. Remember, I'm this site's biggest fan. I even get heat for sticking up for the leadership here. I'm not trying to fight against you or the forum here. I do hope you see that. I want to do things that build this place up.

I've removed all mention of TCF in any description. I'll even put a disclaimer in that we're not official in any way.

With all that, can we have a thread about it?

Pretty please?


----------



## Turtleboy

David Bott said:


> Want to talk about issues...I run a large podcast with over 40,000 listeners. I need to be REAL CAREFUL on what is side in that show.


Really? Share the love! What's the link? Post a thread about it, I'm sure there are lots of peole here who'd be happy to hear it.


----------



## StanSimmons

AVSRadio.... Linky in the upper right corner of this page.

EDIT: Hmmm. David, are you sure about the content being family safe? My work has the site blocked.


----------



## Bradc314

I've drawn back quite a bit from from TCF lately, so I'm not up on all the stuff that goes on here anymore. I'm sure I missed some of the podcasts that pushed their affiliation with TCF beyond David's limits. I did, however, manage to learn about the Thursday Lunch video podcast.

At first, I watched because of the novelty of it, and that was it. I admit I didn't have Bryan's vision in seeing the value in the effort. Then, something amazing happened: I actually found it interesting. A bunch of guys getting together for lunch talking about a whole wide range of mostly tech stuff and food. What could be more up my alley?

David of course had to enforce his rules (as is his right), but as it was said earlier, Bryan's cast got caught up in the net.

My point in all of this, and now that the dialog started in this thread, is that I hope that Bryan and David can come up with guidlines that not only preserves the Thursday podcast, but also preserves Bryan's desire to do it in the first place.

Just my thoughts.

Maybe someone should send David some Buffalo meat.


----------



## justapixel

Bryanmc said:


> With all that, can we have a thread about it?
> 
> Pretty please?


I think you have your answer here:



David Bott said:


> If it is a general show...Go for it...Have Fun. Talk about it in a thread. (for it is in good fun


----------



## Bryanmc

justapixel said:


> I think you have your answer here:


Cool.

And since it's officially not tied to anything TC, that means it won't be sent to the Meets area! :up:


----------



## boywaja

Bryanmc said:


> Cool.
> 
> And since it's officially not tied to anything TC, that means it won't be sent to the Meets area! :up:


I saw the word "fun" in his reply. To the fun house with your thread.


----------



## Bryanmc

boywaja said:


> I saw the word "fun" in his reply. To the fun house with your thread.


Blast you!


----------

